# dandelion and Russian tortoises. pleeease :)



## Hamburger15 (Apr 7, 2012)

Just so I'm keeping my little guy safe. I often hear Russian tortoises love dandelions. But I'm not sure I understand. Can you just go out in the yard and pick a dandelion, rinse it off and give it to him? Or do you buy something called dandelion greens? Thanks!


----------



## Merlin M (Apr 7, 2012)

what you find in the garden if fine, they will eat the leaves and flowers.
But don't feed too often... they are fairly high in oxalates so should be fed in moderation.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 7, 2012)

You can pick it right out of the yard if it is chemical free. I grow my own so I go out all the time and pick flowers and leaves to feed them often rinse them off, but not always. And yes indeed russians do love them (at least mine do).


----------



## Hamburger15 (Apr 7, 2012)

Another question. He's been peeling. Little patches since I got him which I know is normal. But the last week or two, behind his neck, from.nearly Arm to the other arm is a big hunk of skin shedding off. It's just kinda hanging there. And underneath Jang infected or discolored or anything. I don't touch it. I just soak him in warm water like 3 times a week. Should I be concerned, or is this normal?

Should say it isn't infected or discolored. Not Jang. Not sure where that came from Haha.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes, as long as they are chemical and pesticide free, just rinse and feed


----------



## dmmj (Apr 7, 2012)

In all honesty it sounds like normal peeling, most of the time they shed in little amounts here and there, but they do shed big chunks sometimes. Good call on leaving it alone, it will fall off in time.


----------



## Hamburger15 (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh yeah i would never try to.pull it off. Thanks for the input! Very much appreciated.


----------



## Tyrtle (Apr 7, 2012)

My neighbors have a very weedy yard. Today we went and picked a bunch of their dandelions. We put them in the food dish and both torts were drawn to them presumably from the bright yellow color. But they didn't eat them. Not a bite.


----------

